# Bluebird SG1314A stump grinder, feedback



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2011)

Hey, has anyone on here ever owned a bluebird stump grinder, SG1314A with 13 HP Honda? If so how did it handle, are parts available? Already bought one :msp_mellow: and getting it shipped.
Thanks for your reps. 
Jake


----------



## mckeetree (Apr 23, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Hey, has anyone on here ever owned a bluebird stump grinder, SG1314A with 13 HP Honda? If so how did it handle, are parts available? Already bought one :msp_mellow: and getting it shipped.
> Thanks for your reps.
> Jake


 
It's a fracking toy. All those little bitty grinders like that are.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2011)

mckeetree said:


> It's a fracking toy. All those little bitty grinders like that are.


 
I was thinking of access. Some places are so hard to get into :bang:, but I guess I'll find out soon enough!
Thanks for the rep.
Jake


----------



## oscar4883 (Apr 23, 2011)

I have that machine in Husqvarna colors. Paid 2 grand for it brand new from a small dealer who had it sitting. If I didn't get a very fair price I would have looked for something else. It is a solid machine and since my own work is part-time, it has worked real well for me. If you are doing stumps daily, or large stumps often, then there are much better choices. However, if you do a low volume of stumps, work by youself, etc., like myself, it is nice due to the fact that it can be easily ramped into a pick-up. Gets good gas mileage, but it sure can beat the s out of you on side hills and such.


----------



## ducaticorse (Apr 23, 2011)

Just sold my husky version... waste of time


----------



## mckeetree (Apr 23, 2011)

oscar4883 said:


> or large stumps often


 
Or large stumps ever would be more like it.


----------



## oscar4883 (Apr 23, 2011)

mckeetree said:


> Or large stumps ever would be more like it.


 
You must have been within earshot of me last Saturday.LOL


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2011)

oscar4883 said:


> I have that machine in Husqvarna colors. Paid 2 grand for it brand new from a small dealer who had it sitting. If I didn't get a very fair price I would have looked for something else. It is a solid machine and since my own work is part-time, it has worked real well for me. If you are doing stumps daily, or large stumps often, then there are much better choices. However, if you do a low volume of stumps, work by youself, etc., like myself, it is nice due to the fact that it can be easily ramped into a pick-up. Gets good gas mileage, but it sure can beat the s out of you on side hills and such.


 
Yep, I'm only part-time, and it should fit well into my 2500 Dodge diesel pickup.
Thanks for the rep!
Jake


----------

